

Union Square Ventures' Investment Thesis - enra
http://www.usv.com/2012/05/investment-thesis-usv.php

======
randall
Love it. This is the less pretty version of OATV's awesome investment thesis
pages.

<http://oatv.com/are.html>

<http://oatv.com/not.html>

(Which are hosted on Github.)

It makes it easier as an entrepreneur to see where you align with an
investment firm, and also shows you who's getting it and who isn't.

